# New BHs



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

New BHs today for our team (traveled to Chicago for a trial):

Rebecca & VP Alta-Tollhaus Schumi - BH and high score today
Ron & VP Alta-Tollhaus Cadence - BH and AD (same day, very hot out!!)
Me & Nikon - BH

Got back from Chicago a while ago and now am packing for club training tomorrow morning!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lies,
First.....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!
2nd...where in Chicago ?.....who's trial?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Lies and Nikon!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well done to all the Alta-Tollhaus gang and Becky/Schumi for high score!! :thumbup:
Cadence getting the AD and BH in one day...what a day for her and Ron! :congratulations:
Nikon and you are now on the way for your SchH1
I hope your club has a wonderful celebration tomorrow!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> Lies,
> First.....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!
> 2nd...where in Chicago ?.....who's trial?


Silvertrust's trial, north of Chicago. More tomorrow but they let us do BHs today so we can train tomorrow.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh yeah....I forgot.
Congrats! Well done! CRAPPY HOT WEATHER!!!!!
We veg'd today....had a few people out for training here at home.....it was nice to be able to come indoors and "breath" again!....yuck! the humidity was terrible!
Again...great to hear!
Robin


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats on the BH.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats to all of you! Glad you had a great day!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS LIES AND NIKON!!!

What an accomplishment!!!

So happy for the two of you!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: to all!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:toasting::happyboogie::congratulations::congratulations:


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad we did this!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations to all!!!


----------

